# Do nipped fins grow back?



## pretty-nifty (Nov 4, 2009)

I saw one of my Aulonocara has a little nip on the dorsal fin. Will they grow back?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes. But to prevent reoccurance, you should put them in a larger tank with more suitable tankmates.


----------



## pretty-nifty (Nov 4, 2009)

Yep, I'm on the lookout for a 75G.


----------



## congo1040 (May 4, 2008)

pretty-nifty said:


> I saw one of my Aulonocara has a little nip on the dorsal fin. Will they grow back?


 Melafix is great for helping fins to grow back.


----------



## pretty-nifty (Nov 4, 2009)

just add it in the community tank with the others?


----------



## CharlieTuna (May 20, 2006)

2nd vote for melafix.

dont remember the company i used but it was a cobalt blue bottle. also just for overall health i used a little once a month. my fish we disease free and their fins looked great for the 3 years i had them.


----------



## Cognition (Oct 14, 2009)

3rd, sure treat the whole tank, its only 29g, unless you really want to catch the lone peacock


----------



## cichlidhopper (May 12, 2008)

Normally nipped fins will grow back if nor torn into the meat of the body.

Melafix is amazing for treating this type of stuff.

We had a OB Zebra my wife called stick. 
The Kenyi stripped his fins. Melafix made him look like new.


----------

